# 20 gauge steel reloads



## mikedaly (Apr 4, 2005)

20 gauge steel #7, one piece kent velocity 23/4" hull with baschieri& pellagri wad and imr 4756 powder. any idea on powder load????? does any one know about this type of load??? i have to shoot steel at my new club.


----------

